# Winter driving



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello all,

I have a 2014 Cruze eco 6 speed manual, we got about 3-5" of snow the other day and I got out in it to go to work... TERRIFYING! 

It feels like the rear end of the car has a mind of its own! It moves back and forth on the road and GOD forbid you try changing lanes and get out of the "ruts"

Is this normal? can anyone else confirm what winter driving is like? I put 320lbs (8 40lbs bags 6 in trunk 1 behind each seat) of salt in the trunk and behind the front seats but its still VERY difficult to drive in the snow. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I can't say I have the same experience as you. I have a 2012 LTZ and it handles pretty good for a smaller car. What kind of tires do you have and how is the tread wear on them?


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

3 were replaced during the summer I forget the brand one is I believe original Goodyear assurance... The more I think about it right at the end of last winter (extremely mild) I was hit in the right rear tire area and something in the rear axle was bent, I thought the repair shop replaced that (as they brought it up)but now I wonder??? Maybe ill start with replacing the one tire.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it is an Eco, it comes with Assurance Fuel Max LRR tires - they are not good in snow. We made sure to get snow tires the first winter we had the car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I haven’t driven a lot in the snow, but a fair amount. I have new tires right now, only 6k miles on them, the diesel is heavy in front and I can’t say I have any problems but we don’t get a lot of snow. If in heavy snow I am sure snow tires would make it awesome. The eco is much lighter, I wonder if the op has some damage to rear of car suspension?

My cruze with stock tires does better than my two wheel drive f150 with all terrain tires. Much better.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

I was driving in to work today, light snow on roads, hit a patch with no ruts and the car just took off drifting sideways! Took all I could do to keep on the road even using both lanes (thankfully no one was next to me or I would have drifted into them) There has to be something going on in the rear, the car is just entirely too unstable. 

Quick note - This happens at any speed, today I was only doing about 30-35 mph when it took off sideways!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You said you had tires replaced...are they all Assurance Fuel Maxes? And with that - are they all the specific Eco/CTD version? It's not the same as the "regular" Fuel Max in the same size.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't think all that weight is going to help since the cruze is front wheel drive. Doesn't make sense with the rear sliding all over. Usually that happens only with rear wheel drive cars.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

We would recommend getting your tires checked ASAP. If you have worn tires or tires not suited for your conditions it is unsafe. 

Where are you located? We have 960+ Discount Tire/Americas Tire stores throughout the country that will inspect your tires. 

Here is a link where you can plug in your zip code and find local stores in your area:

Store Finder | Discount Tire


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like your tires aren't up to the task. I drove my 2012 ECO MT through five Denver winters and had very few issues with snow. Our snow tends to be dry however and another former moderator and I determined the ECO's tires are useless in wet snow. The car does handle well once you put dedicated snow tires on it - my ski patroller son runs Blizzaks all winter in New Hampshire on his 2013 ECO MT.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Today in Cincinnati we had plenty of ice and my Continental True Contacts were excellent on my 2013 RS I bought those and General Altimax RT 43 for my other Cruze for the mere winter rating on each of them and I know I did well on the Continentals!! Factory Tires always leave something to be desired.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BU54 said:


> I don't think all that weight is going to help since the cruze is front wheel drive. Doesn't make sense with the rear sliding all over. Usually that happens only with rear wheel drive cars.


FWD is better in the winter, but when you are turning and accelerating you will understeer (no traction on front wheels). You will generally respond by easing on the throttle or even braking... This creates another issue as your front tires will quickly gain traction and 'jerk' the car in the direction you are steering. That jerk is not predictable and can cause a lot of accidents. But overall FWD is easier to keep straight, especially when accelerating.

In a turn RWD is much more predictable. There is no jerk as you never lose front wheel traction. But of course the rear wheels lose traction Which can cause oversteer, and oversteer as a general rule is more dangerous than understeer (would you rather hit the ditch rolling or engine first?)


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I don't have issues like you are describing. I do have a set of Blizzak winter tires. The stock firestone tires on my LT were not that great in snow though and not very comforting in even a small amount of white stuff. Night and day difference between the two. If you've got the funds search for a set already mounted on wheels or a cheap set of steelies with used winter tires.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Set of snow tires in Rochester weather and our Cruze handles fine. Without snow tires, it is less able, but nothing like what you're describing. Sounds like you need more snow driving experience and better tires.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions! 

Parked Cruze and driving our AWD GMC Acaida while I'm researching snow tires (anyone tried Uniroyal Tiger Paw Ice & snow tires?) I'm located in northern Illinois so I know they will be needed every year! 

I have also reached out to the repair shop that did the repairs after I was hit to confirm there is nothing going on with the rear suspension.

Again THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't forget snows for the Acadia too. Too many people who aren't good in the snow or don't understand driving in the snow think that AWD = don't need snow tires. They're usually the first people you see in the ditch.

Not sure about Tiger Paws, but any snow tire will be an improvement. Check reviews and go with what is rated well for your conditions and your budget.

We're using Hankook iPike snow tires right now. I have no complaints.


----------



## mpscotia (Jun 27, 2016)

I am a huge fan of BF Goodrich Winter Slalom KSIs. I have them on both our main vehicles and my '12 ECO is great at handling all the snow and ice we have here on the East Coast of Canada. I have XIce's on another vehicle and while they were good on ice, the snow performance wasn't stellar (IMO), but the KSI's seem to handle everything I've driven in this winter in the ECO: heavy wet snow, ice, freezing rain. I probably feel more confident than I should be.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blizzak WS80s

Tire Rack and Sams are two places to check for deals.

This was my thread to choose summer tires, but some might help you locate some decent snows: [h=1]Choosing new tires[/h]


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

UPDATE

Took car back to original repair shop (Crash1) they sent it over to the alignment shop and found it was out of alignment... They adjusted and I have the car back, seems better but we do not have any snow yet. I will say that I am very impressed with Crash1, this was a year old repair and they didn't bat an eye to look at it and make it right! Big thumbs up to Crash1


----------

